# الكـــائــنـــات الــحــيـــة الــمــضـــيـئة



## ادور (12 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 


الكـــائــنـــات الــحــيـــة الــمــضـــيـئة


الضوء البارد أو الضوء الحيوي: هو إنتاج وانبعاث ضوء من قبل كائن حي ما نتيجة لتفاعل كيميائي. ينتج من تحويل الطاقة الكيميائية إلى طاقة ضوئية حيث تتحول مادة اللوسفرين luciferin بعد اتحادها مع الأكسجين لتكون مادة الأوكسي لو سفرين المضيئة، يقوم بهذا التفاعل إنزيم اللوسفريز luciferase الذي يرتبط بمصدر الطاقة في الخلايا الحية (ATP) ويظل مرتبطا بال (ATP) حتى تأتي إشارة من الخلايا المتخصصة لإصدار الضوء الحيوي فينفصل الإنزيم عن أدينوسين ثلاثي الفوسفات أو مصدر الطاقة ليقوم الإنزيم بتحفيز تحول مادة اللوسفرين للاتحاد بالأكسجين و تتأكسد لتكوين المادة المضيئة (الاوكسي لو سفرين). تحدت هذه الضاهرة في بعض الكائنات الحية كاليراعات، الأسماك المضيئة، الفطريات والديدان..
...

هذا يوضح التفاعل الكيمائي الذي يحدث داخل أجسام الأسماك وينتج عنه الضوء فى البداية هذه صورة التعرّضِ الطويلةِ للمَدِّ الأحمرِ للضوء البارد او الضوء الحيوى ، عند منتصف الليل في كارلزباد، شاطئ كاليفورنيا أثناء حدوث المَدِّ الأحمر عام 2005

(Gaussia ) هو العملاق فى عالم الكوبيبودا (Copepoda) أو مجدافيات الأقدام وهي من القشريات.. وفي حين ان معظم الكوبيبودا (Copepoda) يمكن ان يكون ملليمتر او اثنين ، هذا النموذجِ كَانه 27 مليمتر عبر الهوائيات . لَيسَ فقط هم كبيرون وجرئ جداً، ولكن هذه المصطبغه من الكوبيبودا (Copepoda) من انتاج ألمع عروض الضوء البارد او الضوء الحيوى ويحدث ذلك عندما يخرجوا نفحات من الضوء عند القيام بالهروب ..


(Histioteuthis heteropsis) الحبار الذى يقطن فى الاعماق مغطى بالحوامل الضوئية ، ربما يُستَعمل هذه الحوامل الضوئية ُ لإخْفاء صورته الظليةِ مِنْ المفترسين والفريسةِ..


(Anglerfish) او (Chaenophryne longiceps) ابو الشص او المبتلع الانقيس وهى اقدم مثال للكائنات التى تصدر الضوء الحيوى . بالرغم من أنّه نادرُ لرُؤيتهم حيِّ مثل هذا النموذجِ المخمليِ الأسودِ ، لكن الواحد المعروضَ هنا فقط حوالي 4 سنتيمترِ . ورغم ان معظم الكائنات البحرية لا تستخدم البكتيريا لجعل ضوء ، وأبو الشص هو استثناء. يجذب الفريسة بالسحب عن طريق (ما يسمى esca) على الرغم من جاذبيه فريسه نتيجة منطقيه لدور الضوء الحيوى ، ولكن السحر يمكن ان يوجد في بعض الاسماك الاخرى .



(Idiacanthus antrostomus) سمك التنين الاسود بالمحيط الهادى ، هو أحد أكثر الحيواناتِ المضيئةِ الحيويةِ بشكل مدهش في البحرِ ، هو يُغطّي بالحوائل الضوئية على جوانب جسمها الاعلى والاسفل و اسفل عيناها وفى نهاية زعانفها الطويلة ، عندما يقلق او ينزعج يضئ فى جميع الانحاء و حتى أسفل أطوالِ زعانفِها..




أنت لَرُبَّمَا لَمْ تَسْمعَ عنه ، لكن (hydromedusa Aequorea victoria) من المحتمل انه الكائن الحي البحريُ المضيئُ الحيويُ الاكثر تاثيرا . تقوم بتفعيل بروتين الكالسيوم الضوئى و بروتين اخضر مشع (Gfp) حيث تتوهج


(Gfp) البروتينَ الأخضرَ المشعَ ( hydromedusa Aequorea victoria) ويستخدم على نطاق واسع للاغراض المختبريه على قنديلِ البحر بنفسه، البروتين يُستَعملُ لإعادة توجيه الطاقةِ مِنْ البروتينِ الضوئى، الذي يَبْعثُ ضوءَ أزرقَ عادة، إلى ضِوء موجته أطول وهو ِ الأخضرِ. بالرغم من أنّك قَدْ تَرى تعليقاتَ على الصورة أحياناً بأنّ تَدّعي خطأ انه قنديل كامل يتوهج ُ، هذا لَيسَ حقيقيَ. ( GFP) في الحقيقة هو واقع في البُقَعِ المنفصلةِ حول هامشِ الجرسَ..



(ctenophores) هذه الوان قوس قزح عليه ليست ضوء حيوى ِ،هو مجرّد إنحرافَ يَتصرّفُ وفق الضوءِ البيئيِ. والمساكن الضحلة التى تعيش فيها هذه الانواع . عندما تشعر بالقلق او الانزعاج تخرج الضوء الامع (حجمها 10 سم تقريبا) ..



hatchetfish Sternoptyx) عنده العديد من الحوامل الضوئية اسفل جسمه وهنا ليحفزها من الاشعة فوق البنفسجية، بالرغم من انه ليس مضئ حيوى الضؤ منبعث من حوامله الضوئية فان الوهج يوجه من خلال التحرك الخفيف و (طولها حوالى 3 سم) ..


small hydromedusa ) هذا المضئ الحيوى الصغير فى جنس (Aglantha) ، لكن الألوانَ الزرقاءَ والإرجوانيةَ في هذه الصورةِ مُشَكَّلة بمتخيّفِ ألوان الأنسجةِ الرقيقةِ في جرسِها. سُمك النسيجِ وزاويةِ الضوءِ الذي يَضْربُه يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُسبّبَ ألوانَ لامعةَ الظُهُور،مشابهة للذي تَحْدثُ مَع( ctenophore)، بالرغم من أنه أنتجَ مِن قِبل آلية مختلفة. وإنّ اللونَ البرتقاليَ قُرْب الفَمِّ إصطباغُ، من المحتمل لإخْفاء الضوء الحيوى أَو يَجْذبُ فريسةً. .



وهذا العرض يوضح الضوء الحيوى على عدد سكان من هذا النوع (the dinoflagellate Pyrocystis fusiformis) ..


والغريب ، حتى دود الارض (الديدان الحلقيه : oligochaetes) يمكن ان تكون مضئ حيوى . وهي واحدة من عدد قليل من الكائنات الارضيه التي يمكن أن يتوهج. النوع( Diplocardia longa )وَجدَ في الولايات المتّحدةِ الجنوبيةِ يُمكنُ أَنْ تَكُون طولها َ أكثر مِن نِصْف متر. يَخفي سائلَ( coelomic )وهّاج عندما يقَلِق. ديدان الأرض المضيئة الكبيرة الأخرى معروفة مِنْ أستراليا ..


(Vampyroteuthis infernalis) انه سمكَ حبّار مصّاصَ الدماء ؛ لَهُ عِدّة أنواع و أعضاء مضيئة خفيفةِ على جسمِها، ومؤخرا وَجدا بأنّ لَهُ أعضاء خفيفةُ ومضيئة فى ذراعيها . وهنا أنت يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تَرى التوهج الذى يوجد على اجهزتها المضيئة على طول منتصف الذراع ..



Myctophids, or lanternfish) (ولا تخلط بينه وابو الشص) هي من بين العديد من الاسماك فى البحار . عِنْدَهُمْ أنماطُ معيّنةِ إلى توزيعِ أعضائهم الخفيفةِ، يَقُودُ البعضَ لإقتِراح بأنّهم يُستَعملونَ لمعْرِفة الأصحابِ المحتملينِ. سواء أَو لَيسَ هذا حقيقي. فانها من المحتمل ان تستخدم المضئ الحيوى او من خلال التحرك الخفيف .. ُ


ذلك الحبار الصغيرة في جنس( abraliopsis ) يمتلك عدة انواع مختلفة من الاجهزه الخفيفه. بالأضافة إلى الفاصوليةَ التى شكّلتْ واحداً فيما بين سلاحين مركزيين . حيث ان الحوامل الضوئية تغطى الجزء السفلى من الجسم .


----------



## ادور (12 أغسطس 2010)

ان هذا من مركز الابحاث الالماني 
شكرا لكم


----------



## hisham1232000 (31 أغسطس 2010)

افادكم الله وشكرا لمجهودك


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وأفادكم اللة وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

